# Which one would you choose and why?



## plantfit (19 Aug 2009)

Hi to you all, this is my first post so I hope it's in the right place.
after a cycling lay off of about 12 months I am looking to be getting back on my bike, I ride a Trek 4700 mountain bike and a Giant OCR road bike, what I am looking at now is a recumbent trike, the two that I quite like are the Trice QNT 26 and the Catrike road, your thoughts please,
I am 56 years old 5ft 7 inches tall (or short) and my weight has increased to 14 stone since packing up smoking

thanks in advance

Roger


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Aug 2009)

Trice QNT 20" would be my bet.

Well, actually, maybe the Q (not NT) if your post-smoking-cessation weight has gone to your hips.

I love my trike, but having the Q (not the NT) is inconvenient at times, but it feels lovely and stable. I do a fair few miles on it.

Haven't tried the Catrike but User3143 here has a Catrike and is very happy with it.


----------



## Chonker (19 Aug 2009)

I think mine is a QNT and if you like to go fast, and especially corner fast (lateral G's like a racecar, wooo!) it's not difficult to get up onto two wheels which of course is then the limit. I think if I were buying again I'd look at the wider track version.

Saying that I do like the look of the catrike 700, despite the inconvenience of having unequal wheel sizes (carrying different sized spare tubes) and the seat seems further reclined which is a complaint I have about the trice, I'd like to get lower, but then the catrike doesn't look to have a hardshell seat option which'd put me off.

The main thing that sold me on a trice was how compact it can fold up as storage is a bit issue for me.


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Aug 2009)

My husband has a QNT and he has to be careful not to follow me round corners at the same speed as he may go up on two wheels where I am still on three. I've only ever had my Q on two wheels once when doing some very silly riding in a playground. James rolled his QNT when we were playing doughnuts in the snow - see here for the thread about it: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=25246&


----------



## byegad (19 Aug 2009)

On a QNT you need to be prepared to lean into fast corners on a Q less so, but still you can overcook it if you really try!

If fast cornering is you thing maybe the 20" rear wheel is a better choice. The larger the wheel the more strain on it and the frame for a given corner speed.

As to which one, well ICE is a UK firm with excellent customer service. Catrike is a US firm and customer service will be inevitably slower if anything needs to be posted. Also resale value of ICE trikes seems to be very good, possibly not an issue as I wouldn't sell my QNT at any price!


----------



## squeaker (20 Aug 2009)

Probably depends on you priorities. Of the two brands you mention, for speed I'd probably look at an Expedition, 700 or Speed (I suspect that the Catrike frame is stiffer / more efficient), but for all round use + easier transport a Trice Q20 (or QNT if you fit). Whichever, you will be slower point to point than the OCR, but loads more comfortable 
Ultimately, you need to try a few!


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (20 Aug 2009)

i suggest trying as many as you can as there are models with direct and indirect steering, suspension hard seat and mesh seat amd also differentride heights i have a trice explorer and love it its like a trice T and i use it for leisure riding and love it i would choose the trike every time but each to their own you dont say where you are but you could try out trikes at Dtek near Thetford or London recumbents oddly enough in london or there is a dealer in Scotland called Kinetics. Hope this helps


----------



## plantfit (21 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the advice from you all, most informative, I live in Lincolnshire so pretty flat unless I go up to the wolds, looks like D Tek is my closest stockest and from what I've read they know their stuff, I think one of the Trice machines will fit the bill so will have a test ride to find which one suits,
Once again many thanks for your replies

Roger


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Aug 2009)

Hi Roger,

Yes, D-Tek offer a fantastic service with lots of great advice. Worth giving him a ring before you go to fit in with when he's free. And beware of your credit card - I've just ordered a bunch of accessories from him for my Trice.


----------



## plantfit (27 Aug 2009)

Hi all,

Thanks for the input, some very knowledgable people on this forum, I have decided on a Trice TNT 26, reasons being, better ground clearance, (the roads around here are somewhat neglected especially near the verges,) not much bothered about a suspension back end and not too much bothered about being able to fold the trike down. Another couple of weeks and I should be starting to eat the miles up in Lincolnshires flat lands

Roger


----------



## 45cotterless (27 Aug 2009)

Yo, good choice. I ride a QNT with 20" rear wheel. I ride with Spud, who bought my old Classic with the 26" rear wheel. I noticed that on extreme terrain including snow and ice that the bigger wheel went where I got stuck and no amount of wheel thrashing would help! He also uses the 2" Big Apple tyres, you'll need something to counter the lack of suspension.


----------



## spiro (28 Aug 2009)

I was in your position about 6 months ago and following advice from this forum I arrange a session with Kevin at D.Tek. 1st visit he spends about an hour letting you try various recumbent bikes and trikes for you to get a feel for them, no sales talk whatsoever. He then sends you away to think about it and suggests you come back in a couple of weeks to try a few out for severals miles each to give you a better view of what is best for you. For ICE Trice he offers a hire and buy deal that lets you (if you want) to get a brand new one which you rent (money towards purchase price) for a period during which you can (subject to no damage) either return it or change the frame (Q to QNT or T to TNT) at no cost. I don't think you'll find a better service in the UK especially for anyone who lives within 100-200 miles of him.


----------



## plantfit (29 Aug 2009)

I phoned D-Tek yesterday and got no reply, however Kevin called me back as soon as he could and we discussed my requirements for a trike, boy does this guy know his stuff he was giving me answers before I'd asked the questions, anyway after an email chat at the beginning of next week to confirm a few things I should be picking up my new trike next weekend, I've opted to build it myself as I think it's the only way to get to know the machine from every nut and bolt upwards, Kevin said he is only at the end of the phone if I need his advice through the build though,what a great bloke, can't wait for next weekend now. thanks to every one on this site for giving me your advice and guidence

Roger


----------



## plantfit (6 Sep 2009)

Hi all,

Well I picked up my new Trice q 26 yesterday from D-Tek and as expected Kevin gave me all the advice about building it myself and was most helpful, It is now fully built with no problems after following the excellent instruction book that came with it plus Kevin's little tips. Just got back in the house after a short trip around the village and as warned I had the big grin on my face and attracted a bit of attention, I can now start triking (if thats the correct term) further afield, just a few miles each night after work and then roll on next weekend when I can put a few more miles under my belt,

Roger


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Sep 2009)

Congratulations, you'll love it!


----------

